# Oltre CR7 e Messi: i vostri top



## mèuris (23 Giugno 2016)

Immaginate di vivere in un mondo calcistico che veda l'assenza di questi due fenomeni assoluti, già di diritto nell'Olimpo del calcio. Quali sarebbero i vostri 3 giocatori più forti, più determinanti, più in grado di vincere "da soli",in questo momento? 

Io cito la mia triade:

-Angel Di Maria: giocatore secondo me meraviglioso, capace di fare tutto. Imprevedibile nelle sue giocate, quando è in giornata è veramente duro da arginare. Il suo repertorio è vastissimo: calcia benissimo, ha visione di gioco, salta l'uomo come vuole. Per lui farei follie.

- Neymar: tra i migliori in assoluto nel dribbling, si è ormai affermato come fuoriclasse, imparando anche a giocare per gli altri. Raramente perde il pallone, e quando parte sono guai per tutti. Tratta la palla in maniera eccezionale, e davanti al portiere è una sentenza o quasi. 

-Luka Modric: meno in grado, rispetto agli altri due, di azioni personali che possano risolvere un incontro, è comunque un centrocampista completo. Fa girare tutta la squadra, sa giocare sia sul lungo che sul corto, ha un bel tiro da fuori, non disdegna la lotta a centrocampo. Come classe pura è, probabilmente, sotto l'immenso Don Andrès Iniesta (il più forte centrocampista degli anni 2000, secondo me), ma ha più mobilità (almeno adesso) e gioca più a tutto campo. Attualmente, lo vedo più uomo-squadra, senza nulla togliere al mostro sacro spagnolo.

Fatemi sapere, se ne avete voglia, quali sono i vostri 3


----------



## kolao95 (23 Giugno 2016)

Perfettamente d'accordo con te. Aggiungo Bale e Suarez.


----------



## BossKilla7 (23 Giugno 2016)

1.Ibrahimovic
2.Neymar
3.Bale


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Giugno 2016)

Vergognoso che il vostro primo nome non sia stato Suarez


----------



## Snake (23 Giugno 2016)

Suarez

Bale

Neymar (possibilmente quello della prima metà di stagione)

Ma se fosse sano prendo tutta la vita Robben solo dietro Messi


----------



## Juve nel cuore (23 Giugno 2016)

Neymar, Robben,Iniesta


----------



## wfiesso (23 Giugno 2016)

Neymar, Rakitic (metterei iniesta ma Rakitic mi fa impazzire da sempre), Bale


----------



## mèuris (23 Giugno 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Perfettamente d'accordo con te. Aggiungo Bale e Suarez.





Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Vergognoso che il vostro primo nome non sia stato Suarez



Eh, Bale e Suarez venivano subito dopo Modric. Ero indeciso 



Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> Neymar, *Robben*,Iniesta






Snake ha scritto:


> Suarez
> 
> Bale
> 
> ...



D'accordo con voi. Robben in forma è (era?) devastante come pochi.


Per restare a quelli citati da voi, Iniesta anche lui subito dietro i 3 che ho detto, così come Ibra, per certi versi quello più capace di far squadra da solo (nel bene e nel male). Rakitic altro nome validissimo. 

Mi sembra che non si scappi da questi 7-8 nomi, in una eventuale top 10.


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Giugno 2016)

Neymar, Suarez e Bale


Che si scambiano posizioni in base allo stato di forma, poi metto sempre e comunque Zlatan dopo questi, poi Aguero.


----------



## malos (24 Giugno 2016)

Vedendo il nostro centrocampo devastato da anni...

Iniesta
Iniesta
Iniesta

Ho una devozione per questo. Per me è a livello dei 2 fenomeni anche se in in un ruolo diverso.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (24 Giugno 2016)

Iniesta, Robben e Suarez.

Per me i primi due sono sopra CR7. Robben è stato troppo penalizzato dagli infortuni.


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Giugno 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Iniesta, Robben e Suarez.
> 
> Per me i primi due sono sopra CR7. Robben è stato troppo penalizzato dagli infortuni.



io robben me lo ricordo pure al real gran giocatore devastato dagli infortuni tutto quello che vuoi, ma non ha mai lasciato il segno con quella maglia, ha fatto benino al chelsea e benissimo i primi anni col bayern


----------



## .Nitro (24 Giugno 2016)

Se fosse sano sicuramente Robben,che come apici si avvicina a quei due,anche più devastante di Ronaldo,tra le ali più forti degli ultimi tempi,per dire ritengo più forte lui che un Nedved


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (24 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> io robben me lo ricordo pure al real gran giocatore devastato dagli infortuni tutto quello che vuoi, ma non ha mai lasciato il segno con quella maglia, ha fatto benino al chelsea e benissimo i primi anni col bayern



Al Chelsea ha fatto BENISSIMO, non benino. Non a caso non si deprezzò, nonostante gli infortuni, e il Real lo pagò quasi 40 milioni (circa 80 degli attuali).
Quel Real fu un disastro sportivo (per quanto fu decisivo nella conquista della Liga) e furono bruciati una quantità di giocatori impressionanti, specialmente gli olandesi.

Al Bayern tra un infortunio e l'altro sta facendo benissimo da 7 anni, specialmente in CL. Ha vinto tutto il possibile e sfiorato un mondiale da protagonista con la Nazionale. 

Quando è in forma, non ce n'è per nessuno, neppure per il tuo CR7 che so essere il tuo giocatore preferito. Almeno, questi sono i miei due centesimi.


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Giugno 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Al Chelsea ha fatto BENISSIMO, non benino. Non a caso non si deprezzò, nonostante gli infortuni, e il Real lo pagò quasi 40 milioni (circa 80 degli attuali).
> Quel Real fu un disastro sportivo (per quanto fu decisivo nella conquista della Liga) e furono bruciati una quantità di giocatori impressionanti, specialmente gli olandesi.
> 
> Al Bayern tra un infortunio e l'altro sta facendo benissimo da 7 anni, specialmente in CL. Ha vinto tutto il possibile e sfiorato un mondiale da protagonista con la Nazionale.
> ...




io preferisco il cr7 dello united al miglior robben, la mia era una provocazione eh, secondo me Ronaldo in quel real li magari non avrebbe fatto la quantità di gol che fa oggi ma non so sarebbe bruciato come robben, mia opinione personale, detto questo robben è un giocatore che mi piace tantissimo quando parte e fa la sua solita giocata a il terzino anche lui sa che farà quella giocata li ma non lo ferma mai lo stesso è qualcosa di incredibile..

p.s. scusami per il modo in cui mi sono espresso ma sono fuori e scrivo dal cell


----------



## Chrissonero (24 Giugno 2016)

Suarez, Bale, Neymar, Higuain, Zlatan, Kroos, Muller, Lewandoski, Di Maria, Griezman e ancora Iniesta..

Tutta gente che fa davero la differenza.


----------



## Sand (24 Giugno 2016)

Reus non piace a nessuno?
Allora lo dico io


----------



## Torros (25 Giugno 2016)

ma si i nomi sono quelli aggiungerei Hazard(in forma), Sanchez, Ozil e James.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Giugno 2016)

Al top Iniesta-Robben-Ibrahimovic.

Ora Suarez, Neymar e Bale.


----------



## koti (25 Giugno 2016)

Luka Modric, per me il miglior centrocampista sul pianeta.

Altrimenti Iniesta, quando era ancora al top.


----------



## mèuris (26 Giugno 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Suarez, Bale, Neymar, Higuain, Zlatan, Kroos, Muller, Lewandoski, Di Maria, Griezman e ancora Iniesta..
> 
> Tutta gente che fa davero la differenza.





Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Suarez, Bale, Neymar, Higuain, Zlatan, Kroos, Muller, Lewandoski, Di Maria, Griezman e ancora Iniesta..
> 
> Tutta gente che fa davero la differenza.



Concordo. Tutti decisivi, anche se in modi diversi. 



Sand ha scritto:


> Reus non piace a nessuno?
> Allora lo dico io



Eh, altro scarsone  peccato per i maledetti infortuni...

Comunque, sì, allargando il campo vengono fuori tutti i vostri nomi, più forse qualche altro. Poi ,chiaramente, dipende anche dai momenti di forma. Se ad esempio Hazard, come qualcuno ha già detto, tornasse ai livelli di due stagioni fa (o mantenesse quelli di stasera), potrebbe tranquillamente essere tra i primi 5 giocatori del mondo, per me.


----------

